# Weird Noise??



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,


When my hedgehog spikes up and rolls into a ball, she makes this weird growling noise. It sounds like it is coming from inside her. It is pretty loud. Is this normal for hedgehogs??


----------



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dylan227 said:


> Hello,
> 
> When my hedgehog spikes up and rolls into a ball, she makes this weird growling noise. It sounds like it is coming from inside her. It is pretty loud. Is this normal for hedgehogs??


UPDATE: A few minutes later, he made a huge poop  does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

You're probably hearing the hedgehog hiss (at least what I call it). It sounds kind of like a motorboat or helicopter, and does kind of sound more like its coming from within rather than from their mouth. As for the poop...might be related, he might have been trying to go to the bathroom and you disturbed him. The hiss is usually a sound of a displeased hog, I've yet to find a good video with it in it.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

There is a hedgehog hiss ( sounds like a old fashioned train) and then there is a hedgehog growl lol which as named sounds like a growl.

It is a defensive warning a bit more verbal that the hissing and popping.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> There is a hedgehog hiss ( sounds like a old fashioned train) .


EXACTLY what Snarf sounds like...going up a steep hillllllllll.....then.....down hissssssssssssspuffpuffpuff...chugchugchug???... He's a dead ringer for a turn-of-the-century steam engine. :lol:


----------

